# Season Passes Not Recording



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

On Monday, I started having problems with my HR10-250. A program which should have recorded at 4:00 p.m. wasn't recording. I noticed the red light was not on about 18 minutes into the one-hour program. Checked the To-do list and it wasn't listed. 

Then later that night around 10:20, it was recording Saving Grace on one tuner, but not the scheduled episode of Weeds on the 2nd tuner. Thankfully, Weeds is shown again at 11:00, so I set that showing to record. 

Last night, when I got home from work, I decided to check my To-Do list for a program that I knew was suppose to be on this coming Saturday. Poof! There was absolutely NOTHING in my To-do list. All Season passes said "no upcoming episodes." When I looked at my history file, I see that message "Someone in your household has cancelled or changed..." Trust me, my husband would never go in and change anything on our season passes and the cats not that smart. 

Anyway, there should be about 10 programs coming up in the next week that weren't set to record. I had to set them all to "record this episode also." 

Saw the Tivo had downloaded another "update" early this week. Is Direct actually trying to force us to give up our Tivos by screwing with this stuff? 

Anyone else having these problems right now?

Also, last week when they "lit up" the MPEG-4s for channels like HDNet, Showtime, etc. for the HR20-100, HDnet disappeared from my guide on the Tivo. Coincidentally most of my season passes are set for HDnet, HBO or Showtime. Though the program I wanted Monday at 4 was set for Versus (603), which is definitely not an HD channel on the HR10-250.

Any ideas what is going on?

Cheryl


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

I SERIOUSLY doubt that they sending some type of download to cause your machine to go bad. Afterall, you are willing to pay 4.99/month to keep it active and the 9.99/month for the few HD channels you are getting.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

jimb726 said:


> I SERIOUSLY doubt that they sending some type of download to cause your machine to go bad. Afterall, you are willing to pay 4.99/month to keep it active and the 9.99/month for the few HD channels you are getting.


Uh, like I'm the first person to ever put forward this idea? Or that "updates" actually cause problems with perfectly good Tivos or DVRs?

My Tivo is not hacked and I've NEVER had any problems with missed recordings or it not picking up episodes on season passes in the 3 years I've had it. That's why I was asking if anyone else here had similar problems in the last week.

Cheryl


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

the modified pass/cancel thing has its own thread here somewhere. A reboot sometimes helps. If you didnt do it, do it now. Cant hurt. 

I've had at least 5 reboots over the past week or so. No idea why. 

also it may be extreme but wouldnt hurt to cancel and add the SP again but there is no evidence this is more then a placebo effect. I doubt would do anything.

And updates DO cause issues. I had a 3.5 and 6.x machine side by side and the 3.5 machine always worked well. but now that i updated it, some 1x ff doesnt work just like on the 6.4 machine. Thats positively the software and 100&#37; a connection with my issue. 

But what can i do?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=383070


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

speedcouch said:


> Uh, like I'm the first person to ever put forward this idea? Or that "updates" actually cause problems with perfectly good Tivos or DVRs?
> 
> My Tivo is not hacked and I've NEVER had any problems with missed recordings or it not picking up episodes on season passes in the 3 years I've had it. That's why I was asking if anyone else here had similar problems in the last week.
> 
> Cheryl


No you arent the first to make the suggestion, however for that to be true, then their own stuff would have to never be affected by updates and we all know that isnt the case. You original post asked "Is Direct actually trying to force us to give up our Tivos by screwing with this stuff? " I simply responded that they have much better things to do than mess with a few thousand TiVo users. As I said, I am sure that as long as people are willing to pay for the reciever and the access, they will gladly take the money.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Instead of deleting and reentering a season pass try reordering one first. This will cause it to recompute dependencies, etc.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

So last night, I go home and check my Season Passes and things are back to normal. :up: Beyond the episodes I set manually to record, everything for the next two weeks is back in the To-Do List. How bizarre...

It did look like there was another call or download and that seemed to have repopulated everything correctly. I saw on the info screen that it had "reindexed," so I'm guessing that fixed the problem. Just glad things seem to be back to normal. 

Cheryl


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

speedcouch said:


> So last night, I go home and check my Season Passes and things are back to normal. :up: Beyond the episodes I set manually to record, everything for the next two weeks is back in the To-Do List. How bizarre...


Guess DirecTV is just trying to gaslight you.


----------



## rlistenb (May 28, 2007)

my DTV Tivo (samsung sir4040?)... has recently started not recording MOST season passes. Any NEW ones I add work fine. ALL my ones that have existed for > 3 months no longer record. A delete and add again, bam they're all in the to do list. This is a pain for 30 season passes. Any thoughts?? Like I said, the new ones I added recently did work though. I have a hacked D-Tivo that has been working great for over a year now.


----------



## Matt L (Aug 13, 2000)

Are you running the current software, 6.4a? One of my units is not and it had problems with about half of the 20 SPs on that unit. I deleted the ones that did not work, just go to the Sp manager and click on each of the SPs and look and see if there are any upcoming shows, if not replace it.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=404614


----------



## texasbrit (Mar 17, 2004)

Tribune have apparently changed the size of the ID field and this is what is causing the problems. 

Issues if you have old software release: 
Repeats will record even if you set for First Run
Showcases will not record 
There may be other problems also like season passes not recording at all (see below) 

Issues if you have current software but Season Pass was set before receiving the new software:
Some Season Passes may not record. The solution is to delete and re-create the season pass. 

The Tribune changes are rolling out over the next few months so we may continue to see the problems come and go.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

This thread may be of some help in explaining this.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=403754


----------

